# 2 Months Later...



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi All! I've been working on my tank and other things so I haven't posted in a while. After we got all the kinks worked out of our DIY filter, we were ready to rock and roll. After getting all cycled, I added 12 neon tetra along with the usual millions of hitch hiker snails on my plants. I have since added 15 cherry shrimp. The substrate is about 1/2" peat moss then the rest is black blasting sand. The driftwood was found along Lake Michigan. Now for the pictures:

Since my tank is visible from the front and back, I took pictures from the front and back. I draped a piece of black fabric over the side I wasn't photographing so the background isn't distracting. Plus, do you really want to see my kitchen?

First FTS that I have on file on Feb 19:



The rest of the pictures were taken just a few minutes ago.

From the Front:



Detail Shots:





From the End:



Micro Sword Growing Very Nicely:



From the Back, Kitchen Side:





Thanks for looking! I also plan on a Male Betta sometime soon. I'm just nervous about adding more fish to my tank.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great! It'll look even better as the plants fill in


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

This is looking very nice.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

very nice


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Great job. Very nice tank.


----------

